# Get the [email protected]&# out of here !



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You would have a crowd of dogs and fat girls chasing you!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's nothing!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Before seeing Hrawk's post I was going to say; "At least dogs won't be sniffing your crotch anymore."

But with that lube, you can be sure where a dog's nose is gonna make a go for.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

What?! I'll take two, please.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't forget to brush your teeth. Bacon toothpaste.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Don't forget to brush your teeth. Bacon toothpaste.


and to go with that, how about some . . .










and no need for women to feel left out, hows about a bacon bra ? :imslow: :naughty:










and for her pleasure . . .










:rolling:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it would be a great aphrodisiac if woman used it. I'm sure men will find it irresistible.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats pretty weird. 
..
..
..
..

WHATS AMERICA TURNING INTO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I won't lie, I want those bacon condoms. I'm kinda serious.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> I won't lie, I want those bacon condoms. I'm kinda serious.


Too easy, they sell a gift pack with condoms and a bottle of lube.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

:rofl: haha that's funny !


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I won't lie, I want those bacon condoms. I'm kinda serious.


You and me both buddy!  hahaha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I won't lie, I want those bacon condoms. I'm kinda serious.
> ...


well, bacon does go great with anything. . . yes, even that. :blush: :mellow:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Never use for a night at the pub, the law will never believe you.


----------

